# Imagine Wiimax - Worth a punt ??



## Ron J (21 Jan 2011)

Hi all.

I'm considering switching from TalkTalk to Imagine.  Main reason is obviously cost.  Currently have home phone & 7mb b/band costing circa €70 per month with TalkTalk - not incl. calls.  Initial checking with Imagine looks like the cost of a similar package is around €45 per month - calls extra.

Has anyone experience of using Imagine's Wiimax service ?  Any problems setting up existing house phones ?  Any adverse effect on house alarm ?


----------



## MrEBear (21 Jan 2011)

Hi Ron, I've been with imagine for about eight months and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone. The broadband service is patchy at best with it failing on more than one occasion and their customer care team is possibly the worst I've ever seen (and I've dealt with upcs who are shocking). My advice is to steer clear.

They once cut us off after they failed to apply to my account for a payment saying the money wasn't there even though I had bank statements saying otherwise and then had the cheek to charge me a late fee for that same payment. The only reason I'm still with them is because I would have to buy out of my contract and it just hasn't been worth it. 

Once again IMO just steer clear. Bear


----------



## hopalong (21 Jan 2011)

there a waset of time and money.


----------



## BertieBowel (21 Jan 2011)

I'm on a package with UPC for c. €80 per month:
1) Basic digital TV pack with HDD recorder
2) Phone package - all landline calls excl mobile
3) 20mb broadband


----------



## Mavis (21 Jan 2011)

I was with Imagine (wimax) last year and after about 2 months refused to pay them and insisted that they remove their equipment, it took about 3 months to resolve but in the end i got away and am now with UPC for TV, broadband and phone. UPC have come along way in recent years, the experience to date has been quiet good.

Personally I would not go near Imagine, you have been warned.


----------



## Ron J (22 Jan 2011)

Really appreciate the replies folks.  No good reports. Will look at the other servive providers.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mavis (25 Jan 2011)

I am still being billed even though i have a e-mail from them indicating that all invoices have been credited back.
At this stage i just don't bother calling them anymore. I still have the little box which they told me arrangements would be made to collect about 8-10 weeks ago.
I am still quiet annoyed how i was treated by them. ABI


----------



## horusd (25 Jan 2011)

Ron J said:


> Really appreciate the replies folks. No good reports. Will look at the other servive providers.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
I used UPC in the past and found them terrible, tho I hear the service might have improved of late. I switched to a combination of Vodafone for internet & telephone (around €40p.m.) and SKY with the dish for €25.00 p.m. on my package. Vodafone are great, never a problem with either phone or internet.  SKY is good too, but they tie you into a deal for I think 12 mnths, but then the equipment is yours, and I  am now considering using the Free to Air and dropping SKY altogether.Don't know if this suggestion is any use to you.


----------



## MOFFY01 (25 Jan 2011)

i've been with imagine for a few years now and i've never had a problem with them and actually have found their customer service really good, based on my experience would highly recommend them (am not affiliated in any way)


----------



## Knuttell (25 Jan 2011)

Was with Imagine mobile a good few years ago,utterly incompetent shower,against my better judgment I signed up to DD,big mistake,they repeatedly DD my account every second month,one month they did it five times,I nearly missed a mortgage payment and had to borrow money off my girlfriend and leg it to the bank to lodge mortgage money to my account,afer that I broke my contract with them,I have never dealt with more incompetent call service personnel in my life.

Try Vodafone,they have cheap packages,their call service people arent the greatest but their Tech support team are excellent

http://www.vodafone.ie/df/homebroadband/


----------



## shweeney (30 Jan 2011)

your current deal (as you've realised) is rubbish, even Eircom would be cheaper.

Vodafone - €45pm for 8Mb broadband, line rental and all Irish landline calls (plus to 3 free Vodafone mobile numbers).


----------



## rob30 (22 Feb 2011)

I have been with Imagine for 6 months now. With the laptop it is fine, but I cannot stream audio over an ipod or ipad for love nor money, and podcast downloads are painfully slow. 

I pay using my laser card. My bank gave me a new one as my old one was faulty, not expired. 

They tried to ring me once to say the payment had bounced but I could not take the call.  Then my service was cut.  Apparently they will only ring once, using a blocked number, and do not email. 

They kindly refunded me the reconnection fee, but it does not endear them to me!

Perhaps they need to learn to hard lesson learned by NTL.


----------

